# A cat question



## ClichéGuevara (23 Dec 2017)

I've adopted a four year old cat from an elderly relative. It's been mollycoddled, so is quite particular, so I'm trying to wean it onto 'normal' cat food, but my concern is, a cat will go where it feels it's treat best, and it's a lovely cat, plus it holds memories for other family members, so I don't want it wandering off because I'm not giving it 'his' food, which brings me to my main question.

Does anyone have any tips on how long to keep it indoors, and how best to help it decide to come back when I do let it out?

I'm working on keeping it in around two weeks, and doing my best to let it know it is loved, but I don't want it to be as 'picky' as it has been on food.

He's still settling in, but has claimed it's own chair, and found the litter tray, which he refused to use in the relative's house, but his appetite's not back yet.

He's used to being in at night, and in and out through the day. I'm waiting until his appetite and general behavior show's he settled, but I'd be interested in any tips to smooth, or even shorten this, as not getting out is upsetting him.


----------



## Racing roadkill (23 Dec 2017)

He’s a cat, he will do what he wants, when he wants, if you dare try to stop him, get a first aid kit, and lots of superglue ready.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (23 Dec 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> He’s a cat, he will do what he wants, when he wants, if you dare try to stop him, get a first aid kit, and lots of superglue ready.



Which are among the many reasons I love cats.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (23 Dec 2017)

Indoors for 6 weeks


----------



## ClichéGuevara (23 Dec 2017)

I'm considering a harness and lead, so at least he gets some fresh air and can get orientated. Anyone know if this is a bad idea?


----------



## Profpointy (23 Dec 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> Indoors for 6 weeks



This is the figure I've heard before. Maybe a bit less is OK but I'd have thought two weeks not enough.


----------



## hopless500 (23 Dec 2017)

At least a couple of weeks indoors, if not more. Food may be difficult. I tried to change my old cat's food to a different sort and she just starved herself. The vet told me just to give in in the end. I eventually made the change months later by gradually introducing small amounts of what I wanted her to eat mixed in with what she wanted.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (23 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> At least a couple of weeks indoors, if not more. Food may be difficult. I tried to change my old cat's food to a different sort and she just starved herself. The vet told me just to give in in the end. I eventually made the change months later by gradually introducing small amounts of what I wanted her to eat mixed in with what she wanted.





User46386 said:


> What is he used to eating and what food are you wanting him to eat?
> Ask yourself would you eat something you didnt like?



I'm definitely going to give in on the food change, as he's got enough to cope with with the changes.


----------



## Cycleops (23 Dec 2017)

I guess cats are like people when it comes to food. I have two, brother and sister. I buy tinned cat food and the girl loves it but the boy won’t touch it. They are semi feral so not spoiled.


----------



## potsy (23 Dec 2017)

You seem to be under the mistaken belief that you are in charge, I think you'll find the cat has other ideas 

Cats are incredibly stubborn about food, we went through so many brands and types before we found what they liked, and even then it was only until they decided they wanted a change, now!


----------



## ClichéGuevara (23 Dec 2017)

Cycleops said:


> I guess cats are like people when it comes to food. I have two, brother and sister. I buy tinned cat food and the girl loves it but the boy won’t touch it. They are semi feral so not spoiled.





potsy said:


> You seem to be under the mistaken belief that you are in charge, I think you'll find the cat has other ideas
> 
> Cats are incredibly stubborn about food, we went through so many brands and types before we found what they liked, and even then it was only until they decided they wanted a change, now!



I'll have you know that I rule in this house. 

I've decided his favourite foods will be here in the next half hour.


----------



## hopless500 (23 Dec 2017)

Meant to say... mine answer to a whistle. I semi(!) trained them by whistling if I had a treat for them, firstly in the house and then outside. A whistle is quite good as the sound carries well. Unless you have one of those moments where whistling becomes a mystifying dark art and completely non-doable.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (23 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Meant to say... mine answer to a whistle. I semi(!) trained them by whistling if I had a treat for them, firstly in the house and then outside. A whistle is quite good as the sound carries well. Unless you have one of those moments where whistling becomes a mystifying dark art and completely non-doable.



Cheers for that.

It's been suggested I say his name and stroke him as I feed him, but we can't decide on a name yet, so we were going to get a bell...to ring instead of the name, not instead of the cat.

The theory is, I should let him out an hour or so before his feed, then call him back with his name/bell for food. Whistling while I feed him cold be fun though.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Dec 2017)

@Reynard


----------



## GM (23 Dec 2017)

ClichéGuevara said:


> I'll have you know that I rule in this house.




 you'll be lucky!

Another one for keeping him for at least 6 weeks.


----------



## potsy (23 Dec 2017)

Does nobody butter their cat's paws before letting them out for the first time any more?


----------



## vickster (23 Dec 2017)

Indeed. Why do you need to rename him?
Or change his diet?

My cat was a rescue (stray rather than rehome), managed to keep him in for a week before he went stir crazy, he's never wandered. I just went out with him, was around at home at the beginning and made sure he was ok with the catflap

If this cat hasn't been neutered, get it done asap


----------



## pawl (23 Dec 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> He’s a cat, he will do what he wants, when he wants, if you dare try to stop him, get a first aid kit, and lots of superglue ready.






Is that for his jaws or feet,or-both


----------



## Drago (23 Dec 2017)

I went a bit OTT with my cat. She now thinks she's a dog.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (23 Dec 2017)

User said:


> Are you sure? It could be that he thinks he's a cat.


More likely IMHO


----------



## Profpointy (23 Dec 2017)

potsy said:


> Does nobody butter their cat's paws before letting them out for the first time any more?



I've heard of that too. I've no idea why or how this makes any sense as a tactic


----------



## Drago (23 Dec 2017)

Its supposed to make them lick their paws clean and remove traces of old scent. I think it's an old wives tale.


----------



## Mrs M (23 Dec 2017)

We’ve only taken in one older rescue cat we knew nothing about.
Kept him in for 2 weeks, all going well then he went awol for 8 days.
He chose to return and been happy with us ever since (Thomas).
Cats will train you re their likes and dislikes, can’t help pandering to them 
Good luck


----------



## Reynard (23 Dec 2017)

You've had some pretty good advice so far.

Would definitely say at least a month indoors before letting him out - at this time of year when it's cold, wet and mucky outside it's easier to do than in the summer. Then certainly introduce him to the garden on a lead and harness. Both my girls are harness trained and will walk quite happily on a lead.

If you are concerned about him wandering, I suggest you perhaps cat-proof your garden if you can. or maybe build a catio / run if you can't That way he can go out but won't be able to wander. There are loads of different ways of doing this, so if it's feasible, well worth looking up.

When it comes to food, I'd start on what he's used to and then gradually mix in what you want to feed him on.

Would also advocate getting either a Feliway or Pet Rescue plug in just to make him feel more secure. Also, give him hiding places so he can have some quiet time if he needs it and lots of interesting toys to keep him occupied.

I suspect the wee toot is missing his former owner. Cats do feel grief and loss as much as we do, so be gentle, give lots of attention etc etc etc.

Hope this helps


----------



## ClichéGuevara (29 Dec 2017)

As posters took the time to give me good advice, I thought I'd give a quick update.

Firstly, I'm really happy he's allowed us to serve him. 

He really is adorable, and loves a cuddle and a sleep. He's generally sprawled out on his back with his feet in the air, which seemingly is a sign he feels secure. He should do, what I know of his past and his current behaviour, he's known nothing but love, so I'll have no trouble keeping that up for him.

He seems to have settled in really well. He took to the litter tray with no problems, which he refused to do for the last owner.

He has his own chair in the lounge, that he takes exception to anyone else using. It's right under the window, so he alternates between the chair and the window sill.

He's into a good routine, (okay, he's got us into one) and I've hopefully sorted the eating out. The main problem was he liked cooked meat, and a specific type at that, that couldn't be too hot or too cold, and I really don't have the time for that, especially as the main source of his particular preference is a trip away. I wanted to make sure he was content and happy and also wants to come back when I let him out. A bit of trial and error, and he's wolfing down some easier to manage meats and some biscuits along with cat milk. He doesn't touch water though. I'm not sure if that's an issue, or if it is, that it will resolve itself.

I've not tried a lead and harness as I've not had chance to get to the pet store, plus I'm not sure how he'll take to it. As he seems settled and happy, I'm giving it about a week before I try him outside, maybe with the harness, but maybe not. He's had an explore around the house, but doesn't seem that active or adventurous, so I'm hoping he won't stray too far, and will come back. As he has his (our) routine, I'm planning to let him out about half an hour before his feed, so he comes back for that, and on a day I know we'll be around in case of any issues.

The other question was about the name. I'll not go into the whys or wherefores, but he's keeping the original. 

Anyway, thanks for your advice everyone, it was appreciated.


----------



## Reynard (30 Dec 2017)

Ah, that's good. 

If he's on wet food i.e. pouches, then he'll get most of his moisture needs from that. But there should always be fresh water on hand regardless of what you feed. Some cats though, will prefer a water fountain rather than a bowl. I once had a cat who liked to drink from the toilet. 

My current two have a torus water bowl, which has a 2 litre reservoir. It's halfway between a water fountain and an ordinary bowl as the water is gravity fed and filtered. 

Suggest you only offer cat milk as a treat though. Because of the calorie content, it's considered a food rather than a drink, so do watch out. You might end up with a porky puss.


----------



## Speicher (30 Dec 2017)

Has the cat been micro-chipped?


----------



## ClichéGuevara (30 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> Has the cat been micro-chipped?



Yes, but it's still registered at the previous address. I'm sorting that next week.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (30 Dec 2017)

Reynard said:


> Ah, that's good.
> 
> If he's on wet food i.e. pouches, then he'll get most of his moisture needs from that. But there should always be fresh water on hand regardless of what you feed. Some cats though, will prefer a water fountain rather than a bowl. I once had a cat who liked to drink from the toilet.
> 
> ...



Cheers. We're off to the pet store soon, I'll have a look at the fountain, but I do leave fresh water for him. 

It's not pouches, I've yet to find a pet food he likes, but I'll keep trying. When we were kids, cat would meow until we turned the tap on and drink from that.


----------



## Reynard (30 Dec 2017)

ClichéGuevara said:


> Cheers. We're off to the pet store soon, I'll have a look at the fountain, but I do leave fresh water for him.
> 
> It's not pouches, I've yet to find a pet food he likes, but I'll keep trying. When we were kids, cat would meow until we turned the tap on and drink from that.



What are you feeding him, out of interest?

The girls' usual wet food is Felix AGAIL and they have Royal Canin "Sensible" biscuits. Plus they get the odd meal of raw. Lexi is also rather fond of snacks-on-legs...


----------



## ClichéGuevara (30 Dec 2017)

Reynard said:


> What are you feeding him, out of interest?
> 
> The girls' usual wet food is Felix AGAIL and they have Royal Canin "Sensible" biscuits. Plus they get the odd meal of raw. Lexi is also rather fond of snacks-on-legs...



Cooked meats mainly, but he will eat whiskas chicken biscuits. He's shown no interest at all in the treats.


----------



## Reynard (30 Dec 2017)

ClichéGuevara said:


> Cooked meats mainly, but he will eat whiskas chicken biscuits. He's shown no interest at all in the treats.



Cooked meats as in ham, chicken, that sort of thing?

If so, do bear in mind that this isn't ideal long term, as these things don't have the taurine in that cats need in their diet to stay healthy. Cats cannot synthesize taurine like humans can, so they need to have it present in their diet.

If you are choosing a wet food, look for one that is labelled "complete". Anything that's described as "complimentary" or things like cooked meat should be more of a treat than a regular food.

At least the biscuits are "complete" though. 

If you want to look for a wet food that's a bridge between cooked chicken, say, and reasonable quality wet food, you might want to try him on HiLife "Tempt Me". The chicken selection has proper bits of chicken in, but it's a complete cat food. IIRC you can get single pouches of this, so will save you buying a whole box.

In my experience, a cat will usually eat the first pouch of something out of curiosity. It's usually the *second* pouch that's the tipping point LOL


----------



## ClichéGuevara (30 Dec 2017)

Reynard said:


> Cooked meats as in ham, chicken, that sort of thing?
> 
> If so, do bear in mind that this isn't ideal long term, as these things don't have the taurine in that cats need in their diet to stay healthy. Cats cannot synthesize taurine like humans can, so they need to have it present in their diet.
> 
> ...



Cheers for that. I knew nothing about the taurine, so I'll keep that in mind and try to find some alternatives, such as the Hi Life you mention. I've had it in mind that he'll keep going off certain foods, as we all do too, so it'll be good to let him try several different ones, and save the cooked meats as a treat. I've been gradually mixing it with the biscuits. I've had to be careful, as he wasn't happy at having to sort through the biscuits to find the meat at first. And they say animals don't have expressions. Talk about dirty looks and heavy sighs. 

It's no good thinking I'm being caring if I'm really harming him, even if it was out of my ignorance.

I'm really pleased I made the OP and follow up. Thanks again to all for the advice.


----------



## Reynard (30 Dec 2017)

You're welcome.  Hope you can find something that suits Sir's palate.

I guess I'm lucky that my current two have pretty catholic tastes. I've had Poppy since she was a kitten, so she's used to what I feed, and Lexi, having come from a cat hoarder, has known what it is to be hungry.

Oh yes, the dirty looks... 

I used to have a cat who loved sausages. One night, we had hot dogs, and on seeing them, he was mithering me like crazy. So I gave him a piece just to get him out of my hair. Let's just say he was less than impressed. He went to sit in a corner, his back towards me, and his ears flat; the ultimate expression of feline displeasure.


----------



## Profpointy (30 Dec 2017)

Couple more snippets of cat advice / factoids. Apparently salt is v bad for them, so things like ham or cheese aren't good. Ditto milk, as, like most adult animals, they can't digest lactose. I am given to understand that the hard pieces are better for their teeth. Previous cats I've owned have had bad teeth, ending up toothless, but the current one has 90% hard pieces and I believe these are better. Also she has a lot of (ahem) fresh food so the small bones, fur and feathers are seemingly also good for teeth cleaning as well as being what their actually designed to eat. All cats I've known tend not to drink much from their water bowls, but prefer manky pond water or from flower pot trays in the garden - ugh - but there you go.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (30 Dec 2017)

Profpointy said:


> Couple more snippets of cat advice / factoids. Apparently salt is v bad for them, so things like ham or cheese aren't good. Ditto milk, as, like most adult animals, they can't digest lactose. I am given to understand that the hard pieces are better for their teeth. Previous cats I've owned have had bad teeth, ending up toothless, but the current one has 90% hard pieces and I believe these are better. Also she has a lot of (ahem) fresh food so the small bones, fur and feathers are seemingly also good for teeth cleaning as well as being what their actually designed to eat. All cats I've known tend not to drink much from their water bowls, but prefer manky pond water or from flower pot trays in the garden - ugh - but there you go.




Cheers.

Aye, the effect of normal milk showed itself in the litter tray, and could be noticed right through the house.  

We've got the low lactose cat milk now, which seems to have sorted that out. Hopefully, getting the cat food mentioned earlier will address the salt issue from the cooked meats I've been giving him. He does seem to enjoy the biscuits now too.


----------



## hopless500 (30 Dec 2017)

My lot drink (filtered) tap water.
Their diet is mainly cat biscuits, 2 pouches of wet food between 3 each evening and critters. The youngest has poor teeth but the other two who are several years older and siblings, have excellent teeth. On the same diet and being younger you'd expect this to be the other way round. Me and the vet are inclined towards genetics on this.


----------



## Reynard (30 Dec 2017)

Profpointy said:


> Couple more snippets of cat advice / factoids. Apparently salt is v bad for them, so things like ham or cheese aren't good. Ditto milk, as, like most adult animals, they can't digest lactose. I am given to understand that the hard pieces are better for their teeth. Previous cats I've owned have had bad teeth, ending up toothless, but the current one has 90% hard pieces and I believe these are better. Also she has a lot of (ahem) fresh food so the small bones, fur and feathers are seemingly also good for teeth cleaning as well as being what their actually designed to eat. All cats I've known tend not to drink much from their water bowls, but prefer manky pond water or from flower pot trays in the garden - ugh - but there you go.



Lexi's rather partial to snacks-on-legs as you can see. Her teeth are dreadful though as the colony she came from (we took 42 cats out of one house) were all infected with calici. So she'll be having a dental in the new year.







Chunks of raw meat are also good to help with teeth cleaning - one of the reasons my two have a raw element in their diet. That and the fact they like it.

My two hate milk of any kind, but they do like a bit of cheese. It is a rare treat though, because of the salt.


----------



## Reynard (30 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> My lot drink (filtered) tap water.
> Their diet is mainly cat biscuits, 2 pouches of wet food between 3 each evening and critters. The youngest has poor teeth but the other two who are several years older and siblings, have excellent teeth. On the same diet and being younger you'd expect this to be the other way round. Me and the vet are inclined towards genetics on this.



Ooops, that reminds me. The biscuit dispenser is empty. I had better go fill it before they both start giving me the evil eye.


----------



## raleighnut (31 Dec 2017)

One thing I'd watch out for is other Cats in the neighbourhood when you do let him out, some can be very territorial and don't take kindly to another adult Cat on their 'patch'.


----------



## cyberknight (31 Dec 2017)

User46386 said:


> What is he used to eating and what food are you wanting him to eat?
> Ask yourself would you eat something you didnt like?


Or as a cat your tastes change every 5 minutes and one day you will scoff your food and the next walk away from the bowl like its full of poo.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (31 Dec 2017)

Ah, cats and food: I'm away to cut him some chicken, today he's off Felix.
Glad all is well with your new furry pal, op.
If you can, get a cat flap fitted, mine loves the freedom.
I did train mine (by putting an obstacle in front of the flap) that when I go to bed he needs to stay in ... or in the morning I'd find carnage in the living room, or worse, on the bed.


----------



## palinurus (31 Dec 2017)

ClichéGuevara said:


> Cheers for that.
> 
> It's been suggested I say his name and stroke him as I feed him, but we can't decide on a name yet, so we were going to get a bell...to ring instead of the name, not instead of the cat.
> 
> The theory is, I should let him out an hour or so before his feed, then call him back with his name/bell for food. Whistling while I feed him cold be fun though.



I did this with my cat in the old place we lived. Jangled my keys instead of a bell, still do it (although now he has a catflap and largely comes and goes when he wants)

I jangled my keys mainly because I didn't want to yell his name out of the third floor window several times a day.


----------



## palinurus (31 Dec 2017)

palinurus said:


> I jangled my keys mainly because I didn't want to yell his name out of the third floor window several times a day.



Also I didn't want to broadcast to the landlord that we had (quite by accident) got a cat. He must have figured it out anyway. Only place I ever got the full deposit back on so he probably wasn't too bothered.


----------



## Speicher (31 Dec 2017)

@ClichéGuevara - Do you know how "sir" reacts to fireworks?


----------



## ClichéGuevara (31 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> @ClichéGuevara - Do you know how "sir" reacts to fireworks?



We've just had a lot of very loud bangy ones go off close by and he didn't bat an eyelid.


----------



## MikeG (31 Dec 2017)

This cat is clearly a witches familiar. Drown it and hang it from the chimney to ward off other witches. It's the only way to be sure........


----------



## oldwheels (31 Dec 2017)

Cat “ treats” seem to be very addictive and can be used to persuade a cat to move to where you want it. We got a 7 year old neutered female which my son had. He went to hospital for extended periods and eventually died so the cat had a succession of cat minders and was a bit mixed up. My other son got her but has a large boisterous “ labdoodle” dog or some such weird name. Cat and dog were kept separate for as long as possible but cat got bolder as there seemed no threat and dog was a bit puzzled by the cat having never met such a thing before. Eventually the dog stole one of the cat toys. Hissed at severely and belted on both sides of his nose. Cat now has free run of the whole house and dog has learned his inferior place. Next move is allowing outside. In this freezing weather there is probably not much chance of the cat straying too far from known warmth. Not yet tried.


----------



## Reynard (31 Dec 2017)

raleighnut said:


> One thing I'd watch out for is other Cats in the neighbourhood when you do let him out, some can be very territorial and don't take kindly to another adult Cat on their 'patch'.



Yep. My two will see off any cat who dares come into the garden. Especially Lexi, who will put entire feral males twice her size in their place.


----------



## raleighnut (31 Dec 2017)

Reynard said:


> Yep. My two will see off any cat who dares come into the garden. Especially Lexi, who will put entire feral males twice her size in their place.


Same with 3 of ours (Kizzy, Smokey and Cinders) Fifi 'recites' a lot of cat 'poetry' and Merlin just watches (then runs in at 90mph the wimp) but for some reason they all accept 'Fluffy' who is a full male.


----------



## Reynard (31 Dec 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Same with 3 of ours (Kizzy, Smokey and Cinders) Fifi 'recites' a lot of cat 'poetry' and Merlin just watches (then runs in at 90mph the wimp) but for some reason they all accept 'Fluffy' who is a full male.



By reciting cat poetry, I'm assuming you mean a gamut of obscenities of the sort that Poppy reserves for her least favourite cat show judge...


----------



## raleighnut (31 Dec 2017)

Reynard said:


> By reciting cat poetry, I'm assuming you mean a gamut of obscenities of the sort that Poppy reserves for her least favourite cat show judge...


No Fifi can recite quite long passages, they are interspersed with quick bursts of insults between verses though.


----------



## Reynard (31 Dec 2017)

raleighnut said:


> No Fifi can recite quite long passages, they are interspersed with quick bursts of insults between verses though.



Ah, yes. I know the sort you mean.


----------



## cyberknight (31 Dec 2017)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Ah, cats and food: I'm away to cut him some chicken, today he's off Felix.
> Glad all is well with your new furry pal, op.
> If you can, get a cat flap fitted, mine loves the freedom.
> I did train mine (by putting an obstacle in front of the flap) that when I go to bed he needs to stay in ... or in the morning I'd find carnage in the living room, or worse, on the bed.


I have one thats linked to the micro chip, great as it stops other cats in .


----------



## Reynard (31 Dec 2017)

cyberknight said:


> I have one thats linked to the micro chip, great as it stops other cats in .



Unless, of course, another cat follows in right behind - as a friend has had happen to her cat.


----------



## cyberknight (31 Dec 2017)

Reynard said:


> Unless, of course, another cat follows in right behind - as a friend has had happen to her cat.


You havent met my cat, no chance !


----------



## Reynard (31 Dec 2017)

cyberknight said:


> You havent met my cat, no chance !


----------



## raleighnut (31 Dec 2017)

Those locking ones are fine until a Cat hits them at speed, ours lasted about 3 weeks before it was smashed (£40 in bits all over the kitchen floor)


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Those locking ones are fine until a Cat hits them at speed, ours lasted about 3 weeks before it was smashed (£40 in bits all over the kitchen floor)



Ooopsssssss... 

No cat flap here - the girls have a concierge service.


----------



## dan_bo (1 Jan 2018)

Cats are thick and they don't like you. All you need to know about cats.


----------



## hopless500 (1 Jan 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Those locking ones are fine until a Cat hits them at speed, ours lasted about 3 weeks before it was smashed (£40 in bits all over the kitchen floor)


I had that with my first cat many moons ago. She was chased home and the flap had no time to register her magnet. She hit it at speed and it didn't survive


----------



## hopless500 (1 Jan 2018)

dan_bo said:


> Cats are thick and they don't like you. All you need to know about cats.


That's helpful. Thank you so much.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Jan 2018)

hopless500 said:


> I had that with my first cat many moons ago. She was chased home and the flap had no time to register her magnet. She hit it at speed and it didn't survive


At least the basic 'Staywell' ones can be reassembled (most of the time)


----------



## hopless500 (1 Jan 2018)

raleighnut said:


> At least the basic 'Staywell' ones can be reassembled (most of the time)


This was a Staywell but was completely obliterated. It was replaced with another Staywell which she never managed to kill.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2018)

hopless500 said:


> I had that with my first cat many moons ago. She was chased home and the flap had no time to register her magnet. She hit it at speed and it didn't survive


----------



## hopless500 (1 Jan 2018)

Reynard said:


>


She did that at about 9 yrs old. She got to 21 so no lasting damage


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2018)

hopless500 said:


> She did that at about 9 yrs old. She got to 21 so no lasting damage



Having seen the speed at which my friend's blue point siamese used to hurtle through the flap... But that was only a basic one...


----------



## hopless500 (1 Jan 2018)

Reynard said:


> Having seen the speed at which my friend's blue point siamese used to hurtle through the flap... But that was only a basic one...


This was pretty basic - it was one of the early magnetic ones. Must have bloody hurt crashing it out of the door though. She was a small cat.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2018)

dan_bo said:


> Cats are thick and they don't like you. All you need to know about cats.



Poppy is not amused.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Jan 2018)

Kizzy thinks it's hilarious,


----------



## hopless500 (1 Jan 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Kizzy thinks it's hilarious,
> 
> View attachment 389518


----------



## hopless500 (1 Jan 2018)

Ivan doesn't give a sh...t


----------



## hopless500 (1 Jan 2018)

Nor Jasper


----------



## hopless500 (1 Jan 2018)

And Bramble is so disinterested she's buggered off out


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2018)

Whereas Lexi's rather nauseated by the insinuation that she is stupid... 






Either that, or she's had a Pawsecco too many...


----------



## dan_bo (1 Jan 2018)

User said:


> You should see what they say about you


Sorry dont mean to be negative we share a home with two of the things and have done for the last 17 years and i love them 

but fark me they're stupid.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2018)

Not every cat is cut from the same cloth. I used to have a tabby and white boy who was so dim that it was endearing in a really weird way. But the three girls I've had since have been pin sharp.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Jan 2018)

dan_bo said:


> Sorry dont mean to be negative we share a home with two of the things and have done for the last 17 years and i love them
> 
> but fark me they're stupid.


Once they get an idea in that walnut brain of theirs you can't change it. Case in point Merlin ran off earlier when the fireworks started...............Outside. 

That is where the 'F' ing fireworks are you stupid Cat


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Once they get an idea in that walnut brain of theirs you can't change it. Case in point Merlin ran off earlier when the fireworks started...............Outside.
> 
> That is where the 'F' ing fireworks are you stupid Cat



  

Yep. That's neutered boy cats for you.


----------



## hopless500 (1 Jan 2018)

dan_bo said:


> Sorry dont mean to be negative we share a home with two of the things and have done for the last 17 years and i love them
> 
> but fark me they're stupid.


Most aren't. But to be fair, Jasper really is. His two amoeba don't communicate so well.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Most aren't. But to be fair, Jasper really is. His two amoeba don't communicate so well.



Sounds just like my Thomas... 

It's why I prefer girls - they do tend to have more smarts. Although with smarts comes 'tude.


----------



## hopless500 (1 Jan 2018)

Reynard said:


> Sounds just like my Thomas...
> 
> It's why I prefer girls - they do tend to have more smarts. Although with smarts comes 'tude.


Ivan is rather switched on  and rather a livewire


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jan 2018)

Reynard said:


> Sounds just like my Thomas...
> 
> It's why I prefer girls - they do tend to have more smarts. Although with smarts comes 'tude.


Yep............agree, and my Siamese girl has both. I know I'm not supposed to be up here mum but what you going to do about it? Lol.


----------



## cyberknight (1 Jan 2018)

Reynard said:


> Poppy is not amused.
> 
> View attachment 389517


Poppy says hi back 
sorry for the quality a bit dim and taken using webcam


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jan 2018)

Cattitude!


----------



## dan_bo (1 Jan 2018)

Mo1959 said:


> View attachment 389545
> Cattitude!


is she looking at me or you?


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jan 2018)

dan_bo said:


> is she looking at me or you?


She was giving me a bit of evil eye for daring to tell her to sit still for 2 seconds. Lol


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2018)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep............agree, and my Siamese girl has both. I know I'm not supposed to be up here mum but what you going to do about it? Lol.
> 
> View attachment 389534





Oh. A tortie point...  Siamese sheer bloody-minded persistence coupled with tortietude. Now *that's* a combination that takes some beating...


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2018)

cyberknight said:


> Poppy says hi back
> sorry for the quality a bit dim and taken using webcam
> View attachment 389544



Hello Sweetpea.


----------



## machew (1 Jan 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Once they get an idea in that walnut brain of theirs you can't change it. Case in point Merlin ran off earlier when the fireworks started...............Outside.
> 
> That is where the 'F' ing fireworks are you stupid Cat


Catnip works wonders when there is going to be fireworks, you just need to remember not to giggle at the cats when they try and walk.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Jan 2018)

machew said:


> Catnip works wonders when there is going to be fireworks, you just need to remember not to giggle at the cats when they try and walk.


Yep we use that but it tends to send our lot a bit 'wappy' rather than calming them down.

Big lad (Fluffy) was in last night though,


----------



## Mrs M (1 Jan 2018)

Got both boys in last night before the serious fireworks started 
Mr M and I turned the TV off around 10.30 
I was woken at midnight by the fireworks 
Mr M and Thomas were deep in the land of nod zzzz
I pulled back the curtains, settled back into bed and enjoyed a fabulous, very colourful firework display that went on for a good 20minutes  Wee Sam was sat on the window sill and appeared to enjoy it too, didn’t spook at all and kept turning to look at me as if to say “ did you see that one Mum”.
Magic!


----------



## raleighnut (1 Jan 2018)

Mrs M said:


> Got both boys in last night before the serious fireworks started
> Mr M and I turned the TV off around 10.30
> I was woken at midnight by the fireworks
> Mr M and Thomas were deep in the land of nod zzzz
> ...


Kissa used to do that when I lived in my flat, it was quite close to Leicester Uni. so they had displays on Graduation days.


----------



## cyberknight (2 Jan 2018)

Reynard said:


> Hello Sweetpea.


You havent seen the walls , we are just going to strip the remaining scraps and paint.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Jan 2018)

cyberknight said:


> You havent seen the walls , we are just going to strip the remaining scraps and paint.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2018)

cyberknight said:


> You havent seen the walls , we are just going to strip the remaining scraps and paint.



Oooopssss... 

Naughty Sweetpea...


----------



## vickster (3 Jan 2018)

Harry is feeling left out...or not


----------



## raleighnut (3 Jan 2018)

vickster said:


> View attachment 389838
> Harry is feeling left out...or not


----------



## Reynard (3 Jan 2018)

vickster said:


> View attachment 389838
> Harry is feeling left out...or not





Ginja Ninja!


----------

